# plc logo



## kluver (May 3, 2010)

hola a todos bueno nesecito ayuda lo que pasa es que tengo un logo 230 rc lo que pasa es que no puedo ingresar mediante el programa logo soft no e podido programarlo y lo otro es que hace tiempo un amigo le incerto una tarjeta para copiar el programa y tampoco se pudo  tengo la duda si este no acepta interface ,esta blokeado o simplemete hay que hacer el programa manualmente directamente en el plc   AYUDA PORFAVOR


----------



## AcoranTf (May 3, 2010)

Todos los logos se pueden programar siempre por medio del PC, con su cable correspondiente y el software de Siemens, tambien por medio de una tarjeta de memoria original de Siemens y ademas, los que tienen pantalla LCD incluida, tambien se pueden programar mediante el teclado y la pantalla. Leete bien el manual de los logos, hay uno en español en formato PDF, buscalo en google, es muy completo.
Si aun despues de hacer las cosas bien, sigues sin poder programarlo, sera señal de qu esta averiado, no hay ningun otro motivo para que no se pueda programar.

Saludos.

P.D.: Si tu PC no tiene puertos RS232 de origen y estas utilizando un adaptador de USB/RS232, podria darte problemas. En ese caso seria mejor que comprases el cable original por USB.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 3, 2010)

otra solucion al rs232 es usar el puerto db9 y colocar un adaptador que hay en la pagina de pablin....hay varios adaptadores ya que es practicamente lo mismo....

saludos.


----------



## kluver (May 4, 2010)

hola bueno gracias por la ayuda tengo el cable de pc a logo y aparte me compre un adaptador db9 a usb para mi notebook lo que pasa es que probe de todo y no pso nada y alfinal desconecte el logo y lo puese en otro pc directo con el cable logo y tampoco paso nada eeee  una ves tratamos de ponerle una memory para poder copiar el programa y no hiso nada y es en los dos plc que tengo lo mismo


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 5, 2010)

o estan rotos los PLC o estan con alguna especia de bloqueo de codigo.

deberias ver si no se ha quemado la etapa comunicación...pero en ambos??

es muy raro.


----------



## kluver (May 16, 2010)

hola bueno queria darle las gracias a todos por sus respuestas miren les explico al final el problema era y es de mi computadora personal y el conector de usb a db9 que tengo lo conecte en otro pc que tiene 2 puertos seriales db9 y funciono pude sacar el programa al final y pasarselo al otro plc que estaba borrado .....................bueno lo que paso es que este no funcionaba y le metieron mano y pensaron que era que se habia borrado algo del programa del plc ... bueno al final despues de pruebas y mediciones el plc tiene una salida mala no se activa el rele interno pese a que si lo muestra la pantalla del logo   y no se me ocurrio mas idea que ponerle una expancion para logo bueno funciono y ahora solo me falta ordenar la secuencia de las salidas Q1  Q2  ....ect.  para que realize todas las funciones................ gracias amigos se pasaron por  sus aportes aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


mi pc es vaio y tiene el windows vista


----------



## santiago (May 16, 2010)

fijate, capas se jodio la parte de exitacion del rele, o la bobinita del rele, lo podrias dejar bien


----------



## kluver (May 17, 2010)

lleva un rele de 24 vdc .......mmmmmmmmmm  por lo visto superficialmete no parece tener quemado nado lo unico que habrica que conectar y medir llava un transistor de disparo del rele las pistas se ven bien pero probare todabia no e medido con tencion


----------



## alecba27 (Dic 20, 2010)

mira lo q me paso ami, era que el PLC logo era una generacion nueva y solo lo puedo programar con el LOGO confort V6.0 los demas me da error de la interface


----------

